# Nomis Toasty Heated Hoody



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

wow I have looked at these over and over again an just never pulled the trigger. 10lbs is heavy for not getting hot. oh well 

thanks for the review you just saved me 200 bucks.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It doesn't actually weigh 10 lbs but it feels like it because it's so heavy.


----------

